# Flamingo around June



## telltail

Yeah--here's a pointer--don't do it! But, if ya do...bring plenty of bug spray and even more liquor! ( : 
In all seriousness, I do not recommend camping there in June, let alone on the beaches. Besides the skeeters, no-see-ums, and deer flies, if you get a quick summer storm, you will be scrambling to keep your skiff from getting swamped, or high and dry.
My recommendation in June, stay in the upper Keys and come across Florida Bay. Great fishing all thru out the area that time of year! Tight lines...


----------



## dwin

X2



> Yeah--here's a pointer--don't do it! But, if ya do...bring plenty of bug spray and even more liquor! ( :
> In all seriousness, I do not recommend camping there in June, let alone on the beaches. Besides the skeeters, no-see-ums, and deer flies, if you get a quick summer storm, you will be scrambling to keep your skiff from getting swamped, or high and dry.
> My recommendation in June, stay in the upper Keys and come across Florida Bay. Great fishing all thru out the area that time of year! Tight lines...


----------



## josh25fsu

got any good campsites around there?



> Yeah--here's a pointer--don't do it! But, if ya do...bring plenty of bug spray and even more liquor! ( :
> In all seriousness, I do not recommend camping there in June, let alone on the beaches. Besides the skeeters, no-see-ums, and deer flies, if you get a quick summer storm, you will be scrambling to keep your skiff from getting swamped, or high and dry.
> My recommendation in June, stay in the upper Keys and come across Florida Bay. Great fishing all thru out the area that time of year! Tight lines...


----------



## gillz

X3 on NO Beaches and Campsites in Flamingo. But making that run form the Keys is a haul and I would say it depends on the boat your running. You may be OK camping at Johnson Key Chickee since it's out in the open and and you may have less bugs. I've never been brave enough to camp out there in the Summer . The fishing should be hot all over the front area and all the way around the Cape to the mouth of Shark River. Good Luck!


----------



## telltail

There's plenty of camp sites thru out the Keys if you are looking to do so. There are also less primitive ground sites inside the Park, right in Flamingo, and further north when you come in (Pineland) that I promise you'll have all to yourself. If you are still game, another option is to just stay on the boat and fish all night. We did this time to time when I was younger (and dumber). This is hardcore, and fishing can be great. But, if you don't know your way around you could get yourself high and dry, (especially at night when you are running in full escape from skeeter invasion mode). OR, my recommendation - shop rates at small Keys lodges - you can find places for less than $100 a night - a (somewhat) clean bed, and hot shower, which is always nice! OR, OR - EC/Chokoloskee has lodging closer to the Park. Good luck, and let us know how the adventure went!


----------



## Net 30

Pic of your hand reaching for the cell phone to hire a helicopter to get you the hell out of there in June:


----------



## fishicaltherapist

IF you get lost in the evening/night; the only thing left in the morning will be a bloody pair of shoes!!!But, the fishing can be GREAT!!! Best of luck!


----------



## Recidivists

It would be the perfect horror story that you could tell us about and retell for life, however.  [smiley=badidea.gif]


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden

The right equipment makes all the difference. And, DEET of course. Prepare yourself and you will survive.


----------



## josh25fsu

Lol all of this is very reassuring... I think the deet and alcohol will make the difference


----------



## shiprock8

If the mosquitoes don't kill you the sand flys will. Forget about liquor, you are going to need a lot of crack or heroine. 

Do yourself a favor and pay the $40 to $70 and get a room in Florida City. You could also get a room or stay at one of the state parks in the Keys and just drive your boat to Flamingo each day. It's not that far, maybe a 30-45 minute trip depending on what you are driving. There are tons of places to fish on the way. 

Maybe you haven't heard that the vultures down in Flamingo are destroying cars by picking out all the rubber seals around windows with their beeks. People are having to cover their cars with tarps to keep this from happening. All in all, it would be cheaper to get a room and a few hours of restful sleep and make the drive each day.


----------



## paint it black

We aren't exaggerating. It really is that bad, don't think some deet will save you. They don't care about 100 deet out there. Real talk, it's not a smart thing to do. If you don't die of blood loss, you're are bound to go insane with paranoia. It really is a terrible idea. 

Stay at the Hostel in Florida City. You'll be WAY better off. Gilbert's in Key Largo is also a great choice.


----------



## Hicatch

I camped two nights at the park in July a few years ago and it was unreal. We had thermal cells, gallons of bug juice wore pants, long sleeves, hats and buffs but were still covered as soon as we left our tents or vehicles day or night. Night time was surreal with the noise of the skeeters buzzing around the tents further making it an excursion I won't soon be re-living.


----------



## mharvey

Shorelines in Ponce Deleon Bay and Big Sable Bay are worth a shot. Caught my first snook 35 years ago in West Cape canal. Lake Ingraham also worth a try ( watch the tide ). Little Shark falling water can be reliable ( Tarpon )You have received good advise re: camping in the summer.


----------



## mharvey

Back when the Flamingo Lodge was open, we would have to spray the door frame to the room when entering to avoid the inevitable cloud of unwanted visitors.


----------



## mikeregas

My first time in Flamingo was probably 15-16 years ago in July. Everyone said the bugs are bad. I didn't believe them. I was just glad I wasn't staying in Flamingo then. When I got to the gas dock, we ran over from Islamorada and the attendant inside was wearing a full mosquito suit I should have known it was about to get bad. Shortly after walking out to the AC, cold AC we were covered in mosquitos an for the rest of the day swatting them. Moral of this story, don't stay in Flamingo in any hot months unless you want to be eaten alive. I just watch a survival show of someone dropped off in some warm area get eaten alive then I don't want to do it.


----------



## Godzuki86

I stayed in end of May last year. It was
Horrible. Went Friday night. Fished Friday night and then went to bed (kind of) Mosquitos we horrible. Thermocells seemed non existant. Fished all day Saturday. Between the super low tide Sunday morning and not being able to sleep we packed up and rolled out at 1am. 

Pass on that one my friend. 

Andy


----------



## DuckNut

> The right equipment makes all the difference.  And, DEET of course.  Prepare yourself and you will survive.


And NOT the 25% DEET crap. If you can find it 100% is the only way to go for the mosquitoes. For the no see-ums, you need picaridin and oil of lemon eucalptus.


----------



## sm20cf

Do it. Lemon eucalyptus will keep the bugs at bay. Works the best for the no-see-ums. Here's an idea to ponder: bring a tarp, run your push pole from bow to stern and create a tent on your boat. Anchor 1-2 miles off shore wherever you want, and be free of the bugs, and close to the fishing. That's how we learned to fish the area nearly every weekend for the first several years. Watch the weather and be smart and you'll find yourself amongst great fishing opportunities.


----------



## sm20cf

...or put away $10 a week until your trip and do the smart thing by renting a cheap motel room.


----------



## lemaymiami

Since I've been running the backcountry for a few years I also have a few horror stories but I'll leave them for another time. One of the things I do is help newcomers (or first time boat owners) learn a bit about the areas I know - and occasionally I get to run a really nice boat that I could never afford...

Here's my best advice for anyone unfortunate enough to be caught out at night during mosquito season (starts at the beginning of the wet season =any day now.. and ends in early November). After you say a few choice words and kick something.... then get out your raingear and put it on - the bugs can't bite through a rainsuit at all... Of course it will be like sleeping in a sauna -but you just might survive. As far as any exposed skin, face, ears, etc. spray a towel with every bit of bug spray you have then wrap up in it like a mummy, put your hands in your pockets and pray for dawn....

We fish all summer long there (no I don't get many customers then....) using a very few simple rules. In the morning have your bug spray in hand as you step out of your car and spray every square inch of clothing and skin with Deep Woods Off (or something better if you can find it). Leave the dock quickly and get running. Stay away from bushes or trees unles the wind is blowing from the trees to you (then you're home free). If the wind is blowing from you to the trees you're going to draw a cloud of bugs... the only delay in how long that takes is how far you are from the trees - at night, one or two miles from shore and they'll still find you if the prevailing wind takes your scent (actually the carbon dioxide in your breath) to the nearest trees...

Now for no-see-ums, deer flies and other bad news bugs... Bug spray won't even slow them down... but there are a few things you can do. Up in rivers and similar places with tall trees you're going to get eaten alive if there's no breeze - those same places will be just fine an hour or two later if there's a breeze.... And of course I'm only speaking about no-see-ums - bad as they are the trees aren't nearly as bad as nice sand beaches where folks like to camp... Yes, you can stop no-see-ums cold with oil === Johnson't baby oil or Avon Skin so Soft bath oil - but the cure is almost worse than the bugs since you have to grease up (don't forget all your hair and eyebrows) like you were prepping for an MMA match.... As far as deer flies go notihing I've ever tried works on them except covering up like you were expecting a poison gas attack.... When we're working a shoreline one mosquito is okay - two or more and it's time to run - stay another minute and a cloud will find you...

With all the above the 'Glades, mosquitoes and all, is still the best fishing (and just keeps getting better all summer long). You just have to use your common sense and never ever show up in shorts, t-shirt, and flip flops... For my money there's just nothing like a clean motel room with really good A/C after a day in the bushes.... save the camping for the dry season (winter).


----------



## RonBari

A little more than 20 years ago..  June, fishing out of Chokoloskee with a friend of ours named Bill Larson out of his boat. (This was the first time in the 10,000 Islands area for my wife and I.. Bill had been fishing it for years).  We rented a mobile home not too far from the Smallwood place, so getting some sleep at night was not too much of an issue.  Getting to the dock in the morning and loading up was miserable, but we got up and running pretty fast.  We fished several areas.. usually for only a few minutes unless we saw some action.  Snook, jack, and a couple of sharks and goliaths were the order of the day. 

Eventually we headed south to the Chatham Bend area.  We says.. "Hey, let's check out the old Watson place".  Bill says, "Not a good idea".  We says.. "C'mon man, we're right here". Bill drops us off at the dock and immediately backs the boat away.  We did not get 20 feet before we were covered with thousands of the biggest mosquitoes I have ever seen.. with Bill laughing his ass off in the boat. 

Now I know why they called the guy "Bloody" Ed Watson, and why he was a murderer.  30 seconds into it and every square inch of exposed skin was bloody, and if I would have had a gun I would have shot Bill.. or myself.  How Ed Watson.. or anyone could have survived living there is beyond me.


----------



## nmcphail

A few years ago I camped at Flamingo (Fri-Sun) 3 times from July- Sept. The mosquitos were horrible, like everyone has said, but if you're prepared and adventurous it can be done. 

We camped with an AC unit in a truck topper, used the electric at the campground... slept very well. We would return midday to cook on the grill, eat in a screen room, take a shower and take a nap in the AC. Then head back out and fish till dark.

Was it rough? Sure, but it was awesome being on the water less than 30min after waking up, being able to fish the afternoons and having the campground all to yourself.


----------



## lemaymiami

Day after day down at Flamingo during summer... my trailer is the only one parked at the inside boat ramp during weekdays...


----------



## iMacattack

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------



## floridascuba

I thought flamingo lodge was suppose to reopen? Of course that was 4 years ago when I transferred out. I like flamingo. But going to learn chokoloskee once I return.


----------



## lemaymiami

After the hurricane in 2005 the Park scheduled a series of planning meetings that lasted almost three years if I remember correctly. We all met to argue, propose, and decide exactly what the re-building would look like. At the end of the process the plan came to about 18 million (pennies for a federal project...). That was right around the time that our leaders in Washington began spending money (the "stimulus") like there was no tomorrow..... but not a penny for Flamingo. Several years later we were told that the Park Service had decided not to re-build Flamingo.

So we have a marina, marina store, gas pumps and two boat ramps but no motel, cabins or restaurant. The campground is still in operation and they've actually installed some power hook-ups so RVs don't have to run their generators all night....

Can't tell you how disappointed most of us are in the current situation. If I had an adult beverage handy I'd speak up about some of the other things going on there -but it wouldn't cheer you up. When I have anglers wanting close accomodations for the Park I fish them out of Everglades City... wish it weren't so.


----------



## pursuit25

I would think if there was a little breeze, you could camp on the chickee over by Garfield Bight. Its out in open water.


----------



## Brett

June? Flamingo? Only for serious die hard fisherman.
The fish are there, no doubt, but with temps in the mid 90's
100% humidity, afternoon/evening thunderstorms with
an electrical display that'll raise the hair on your arms
and cloud/water/channel marker/tree strikes that'll curl your toes.
The bugs will drive you nutz. Even out in Florida Bay.
Seen those blasted skeeters standing on the surface tension,
swarming a boat as it passes by miles from land.
Tried it a couple times over the years, decided there were better things to do.
Flamingo for me was October to May. If water temps are below 80 degrees F,
I'll go, but when water temps get above 80, I'm going diving.
Hard for skeeters to find ya' when y'er 20 feet down looking up.


----------

